# (nie) byc z pierwszej lapanki



## rotan

Czy ja sobie cos uroilem?
Jestem przekonany ze taki zwrot istnieje, ale nigdzie nie moge znalezc jego definicji...


----------



## zaffy

Słyszałem tylko "być z łapanki"

_Skąd ty wziąłeś tych nieudaczników? Z łapanki? _


----------



## rotan

Co ciekawe, kiedy wpisuje np. wlasnie 'byc z lapanki', to wyszukiwarka sugeruje 'byc z pierwszej lapanki'
Niemniej, wyszukujac 'byc z lapanki' tez nie ma zadnej definicji
zwrot-widmo


----------



## Henares

Osobiście powiedziałbym „z pierwszej lepszej łapanki”.

A co do samej łapanki, to za PWN:

1. «w czasie II wojny światowej: obława na ludzi»
2. pot. «przyjmowanie do pracy przypadkowych ludzi»
3. pot. «werbowanie kogoś do prac, których nikt nie chce robić»


----------



## rotan

Ja wiem co znaczy lapanka sama w sobie
Chodzi mi tylko o to ze to troche dziwne ze ludzie jak sie okazuje znaja ten zwrot, a nigdzie go nie ma zdefiniowanego


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> Chodzi mi tylko o to ze to troche dziwne ze ludzie jak sie okazuje znaja ten zwrot, a nigdzie go nie ma zdefiniowanego


A definicje w #4 nie mówią o tym?


----------



## rotan

No jesli to przypiac to w zasadzie tak, ale mi chodzi doslownie o caly zwrot, ze po prostu dosyc ciekawym jest dla mnie ze on nigdzie nie figuruje mimo ze jak widac jest kojarzony, niezaleznie czy w mojej czy ktorejs z waszych form


----------



## Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny

Słyszałem ten zwrot, jest idiomatyczny - oznacza nie być głupim, naiwnym, mieć doświadczenie, które pozwala nie dać się oszukać. Pochodzi pewnie stąd, że kto był właśnie naiwny, niedoświadczony, ten dał się złapać na samym początku. Może nie figurować w żadnym słowniku, ale funkcjonuje.


----------



## rotan

Dobrze ze tyle osob potwierdzilo bo juz sie balem ze cos jest ze mna nie tak....


----------



## Silene Sierra

Myślę, że zwrot "z pierwszej łapanki" brzmi trochę jak "masło maślane", ponieważ istotnie, kiedy bierzemy kogoś (np. pracowników) z łapanki, to zwykle długo w nich nie przebieramy. Stąd "z łapanki" zawsze będzie oznaczało coś jak "tych pierwszych którzy się nawiną". Więc jak dla mnie, to ten zwrot brzmi bardzo podobnie do np. "fakt autentyczny". Często chcemy podkreślić że to co mówimy jest serio, serio autentyczne, dlatego robimy takie "masło maślane", i podobnie jest moim zdaniem tutaj. Więc słowo "z pierwszej" działa tutaj jak taki highlighter.


----------



## rotan

No jednak mysle ze "pierwszej" ma swoja racje bytu biorac pod uwage to co napisal chrzaszcz
Slowo "lapanka" samo w sobie nie mowi przeciez ze jest pierwsza
Tak samo jak slowo "raz" - samo w sobie nie oznacza "pierwszy raz", musisz to uwzglednic


----------



## Silene Sierra

Być może w niektórych rejonach naszego kraju częściej używa się tego zwrotu i tam każdy "czuje" co on oznacza. Ja osobiście nigdy nie spotkałam się z tym zwrotem w tej formie i w zasadzie nie wiem gdzie sam zwrot słyszałam, pewnie tylko kilka razy w życiu. Więc to być może zależy trochę od takiej subkultury języka w danym regionie, abstrahując od gwary oczywiście.


----------



## Patrycja

Ja, podobnie jak @zaffy znam (i czasem używam) zwrotu "być/ brać kogoś z łapanki". "Być z pierwszej łapanki" nigdy nie słyszałam. Oznacza, że ktoś znalazł się np. na jakimś stanowisku czy w jakiejś pracy zupełnie przypadkowo, wręcz "wzięty z ulicy", bo nie ma takich kompetencji, jakie powinna mieć osoba na tym stanowisku lub w tym zawodzie. Często używa się tego zwrotu, przynajmniej w łódzkim, w nerwach albo kiedy się kogoś deprecjonuje. Powiedzmy:

- Lekarz zamiast mi pomóc, przepisać leki czy skierować na badania, cokolwiek, zaczął jeszcze na mnie krzyczeć, że skoro jestem bezmyślna to mogę sama sobie podziękować, wyobrażasz sobie?!
- Jezu, ja w tej przychodni byłam raz na pobraniu krwi. Gdy uprzedziłam pielęgniarkę, że zdarza się, że mdleję, powiedziała, że to już mój problem. Kur**, oni ten personel tam to z łapanki biorą!


----------



## rotan

Musze ci pogratulowac kreatywnosci przy przedstawianiu kontekstu


----------



## Patrycja

hahaha  A dziękuję, dziękuję


----------



## dreamlike

Silene Sierra said:


> Myślę, że zwrot "z pierwszej łapanki" brzmi trochę jak "masło maślane", ponieważ istotnie, kiedy bierzemy kogoś (np. pracowników) z łapanki, to zwykle długo w nich nie przebieramy. Stąd "z łapanki" zawsze będzie oznaczało coś jak "tych pierwszych którzy się nawiną". Więc jak dla mnie, to ten zwrot brzmi bardzo podobnie do np. "fakt autentyczny". Często chcemy podkreślić że to co mówimy jest serio, serio autentyczne, dlatego robimy takie "masło maślane", i podobnie jest moim zdaniem tutaj. Więc słowo "z pierwszej" działa tutaj jak taki highlighter.



Z drugiej jednak strony, "pierwsza łapanka" ma sens o tyle, że gdy Niemcy urządzali łapanki, można było zostać złapanym po np. kilku godzinach, a nie od razu.  Poza tym osoby, które używają tego wyrażenia, raczej nie zastanawiają się nad tym czy to pleonazm.

"Nie jestem z pierwszej łapanki" znam, lubię i używam (lubelskie/mazowieckie). Zazwyczaj używam w kontekście żartobliwym, np.:

Znajomy podczas rozliczania wspólnego obiadu daje mi o 20zł za mało. Mówię zmienionym tonem:

"Co ty mi tutaj? Nie jestem z pierwszej łapanki, koluniu, gdzie 20zł?" implikując dobrodusznie, że znajomy chciał mnie oszukać, a ja nie jestem naiwny, i mu się nie dałem.

Ale zdarza mi się słyszeć to wyrażenie również wypowiedziane na poważnie, zazwyczaj przez osoby w stanie wzburzenia. Przykładowa sytuacja (wymyślona)

Chłopak przyłapuje swoją dziewczynę na filtrowaniu z innym mężczyzną. Ta wypiera się, sprzedając mu tanie wymówki. Facet mówi: "Co ty, k***** myślisz, że ja z pierwszej łapanki jestem? Przecież widzę, że z nim wypisujesz".

A więc jak widzicie z powyższego przykładu, wyrażenie to ma sznyt raczej uliczny, żeby nie powiedzieć dresiarski.


----------



## Patrycja

@dreamlike  A to jest ciekawe! Bo mi do przywołanych przez Ciebie kontekstów to określenie nie pasuje zupełnie i na pewno bym go nie użyła, a daleko niby od siebie nie jesteśmy. O kurczę


----------



## rotan

Wlasnie pasuje i to nawet niezle


----------



## Lapidarek

Łapanka jest w słownikach, choćby w WSJP, również w żartobliwym znaczeniu. "Z łapanki", "z poboru", "ze zbioru" itd. nie są idiomami, nie wymagają osobnego hasła w słowniku.
Z paru postów wynika, że regionalnie używa się "z (pierwszej) łapanki" w znaczeniu naiwniak, frajer. Jeśli ten zwrot się upowszechni i przetrwa jakiś czas, trafi do słowników.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Patrycja said:


> @dreamlike  A to jest ciekawe! Bo mi do przywołanych przez Ciebie kontekstów to określenie nie pasuje zupełnie i na pewno bym go nie użyła, a daleko niby od siebie nie jesteśmy. O kurczę


A co kurczysz?


----------



## rotan

Ben Jamin said:


> A co kurczysz?


O, tez wole uzywac 'kurcze' zamiast 'kurczę' 🤴


----------

